# TC Hawken Drop In Barrel's



## Kicking Bird (Sep 10, 2011)

I was checking out some Drop In Barrel option's for my TC Hawken Rifle's, I found some Real Nice Drop In Green Mountian Barrel's from Track Of The Wolf, In 54 Cal. and 58 Cal. I'm Interested In, Here's the Link,
http://www.trackofthewolf.com/Categories/TableList.aspx?catID=14&subID=142&styleID=491

I looked thing's over again and It look's like the 15/16" Barrel In 54 Cal. would work but the 58 Cal. Is made for a 1" Barrel Drop In,

I'd like to find a Smoothbore 62 Cal. Drop In Barrel doe's anyone know any Info. on these ? I checked out the Green Mountain Web-Site and they have Smoothbore 62 Cal. Barrel's but I didnt see any for the TC Hawken, Or can the Green Mountain 62 Cal. Barrel's be made to fit the TC Hawken by a Gunsmith ?


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 11, 2011)

I would call Greenmountain and speak to someone about your needs. In this modern time it seems that there are problems understanding just what is available from an online description. If you can talk to an airbreathing, real person,you should get your answer quickly. I have a Hawken model with a 54 caliber roundball barrel,it shoots closer than I can hold it. I also have a 50 caliber,Longrange Hunter,both of these barrels are made by Greenmountain,and are prized possesions.


----------



## Kicking Bird (Sep 14, 2011)

fishfryer said:


> I would call Greenmountain and speak to someone about your needs. In this modern time it seems that there are problems understanding just what is available from an online description. If you can talk to an airbreathing, real person,you should get your answer quickly. I have a Hawken model with a 54 caliber roundball barrel,it shoots closer than I can hold it. I also have a 50 caliber,Longrange Hunter,both of these barrels are made by Greenmountain,and are prized possesions.



Thank's for the Info. Fish Fryer, I really like that 54 Cal. 1 In 70 Twist from Track of the Wolf that would be a great Barrel for my 50. Cal. TC Hawken, But I'm gonna call up Green Mountain and see what they have to offer, I'd like to find a Barrel In 54 Cal. with Original Style Hawken Sight's with the right twist for Shooting Roundball, I sure wish TC would make some Nice Drop In Barrel's In the Original Hawken Style "With Period Correct Sight's" !


----------

